# Which pressure washer?



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm after a new pressure washer something bit more higher end than my karcher K2. Does'nt have to be karcher But accessories I already have will fit. The hd karcher I've used similar spec one before and the K6.800 I've been playing with this week and come with 5 year warranty, This is why I narrowed it to these two, Not sure which one. Any feedback and advice would be great, Also open to suggestions. Budget of about £300, £400 max but want to stick as close as possible to £300. Thanks

Sites below give an idea of specs

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=183410

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7514


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

That kind of budget puts you in Nilfisk P-150 territory, which IMO is a far superior machine than the Karchers, have a look on cleanstore.co.uk which is usually the best price I can find for them.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

£400 will get you a Kranzle. Nuff said ..

If not, a Nilfisk. Karcher, only if the comercial machines. Home/diy machines are poop. They no longer use metal heads..


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

As said Kranzle or Nilfisk


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have a look at ones posted above, Wheres best place for Kranzle and what models do you reccommend for at home?

Thanks


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

This http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1001


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my Kranzle K7/120 from Aquaspray

http://kranzlepressurewashers.co.uk/kranzle-7-120-technical-specifications.php


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alexj said:


> Got my Kranzle K7/120 from Aquaspray
> 
> http://kranzlepressurewashers.co.uk/kranzle-7-120-technical-specifications.php


Wow :argie: - is it a noisy bugger?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Tips said:


> Wow :argie: - is it a noisy bugger?


No its really quiet actually tips

Will give you a demo sometime, its the dogs b....cks !


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Nilfisk130 series


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Kranzle


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought a Kranzle from one of the members on here. Fabulous piece of kit and oozes quality.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hochdruckreiniger-230-Volt-Pumpe-Messing-Kranzle-7-120-/290446623387?pt=Metzgereiausstattung&hash=item439ff7c29b about £327 to your door, don't be scared by people it's a Europe wide warranty, 2 years private 1 year business.

You can get it serviced in the uk


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

smartvw said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hochdruckreiniger-230-Volt-Pumpe-Messing-Kranzle-7-120-/290446623387?pt=Metzgereiausstattung&hash=item439ff7c29b about £327 to your door, don't be scared by people it's a Europe wide warranty, 2 years private 1 year business.
> 
> You can get it serviced in the uk


Really ! Covered by UK warranty ? Any import duty ?

£327 seems extremely cheap


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

No duty in Europe.....


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

What about if you need to take it back under warranty ?


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

As said its a Europe wide warranty, I have been it touch with kranzle (head office where they are made in Germany )any uk service centre will warrant it 2 years private 1 year commercial.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you bought one yourself ?


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Karcher K 7.45 is very good
karcher K 6.8 also good


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a Karcher 6.8 and had it coming up on five years and it hasn't skipped a beat in all that time.

Mine was from the Karcher Outlet


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't turn the computer off without adding my 2p worth here...
Kranzle.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Great moment to take Kranzle from Germany!

Yhe Euro is verry low theese days !!! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a Makita HW131 with brass pump head been great with 15m reel and good hose and variable presure


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I going to keep my karcher k2 until it dies which I don't think will be long. Might have few extra pennys then and get Kranzle.


----------

